# un petit off topic cinema...

## px

Je viens de sortir de la salle et je suis un peu dans le brouillard... Je suis allé voir SOLARIS, et ne trouve pas les mots pour qualifier ce... film. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait vu ce film et a reussi a s'en remettre? si oui, il faut a peu pres combien de temps pour s'en remettre?

pour en revenir au linux, y'a une faille de securité dans les noyaux 2.2 et 2.4: http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0303.2/0226.html

----------

## DuF

je ne l'ai pas vu donc je ne sais pas  :Smile: 

Sinon pour le noyau linux g vu c'est po cool, je viens de le compiler y a 3 jours, moi qui voulait faire péter l'uptime.....

----------

## spOOwn

je ne l'ai pas vu non plus, mais ma soeur a été voir mais elle n'as pas tenu jusque la fin du film, elle a donc changé de salle   :Laughing: 

encore  un film bizarre, mais j'adore ce genre mais je me laisserai bien tenté   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## broly

moi je l'ai vu seulement pôur 3 euro ca r c la fete du printemps du cinema, mais pour pour 3  je trouve que c abusé ...

putain la ils nous ont vraiment prix pour des piges !!!

----------

## plate

 *px wrote:*   

> si oui, il faut a peu pres combien de temps pour s'en remettre?

 

Environ trente ans.   :Twisted Evil:  Dommage que Tarkovski n'est plus la pour le regarder, ca devrait l'amuser.

----------

## px

 *plate wrote:*   

> Dommage que Tarkovski n'est plus la pour le regarder, ca devrait l'amuser.

 

Je sais que ma question va peut-etre te paraitre ridicule mais c'est qui Tarkovski? je pense qu'il n'y a pas de rapport avec les .tar  :Mad: 

----------

## plate

Le cineaste russe (mort a Paris en 1986) qui a fait le vrai Solaris.  :Smile: 

----------

## px

merci pour l'info, j'avais jamais entendu parler de solaris avant de me retrouver dans le cinéma hier... C'est la folie des remake aux states en ce moment.

----------

## DuF

c'est pas vraiment en ce moment, ça a toujours un peu été.

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> c'est pas vraiment en ce moment, ça a toujours un peu été.

 

Avec parfois détournement de mythe : Godzilla par exemple dont l'origine a été détournée.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Petit rappel sur son origine : se sont les bombes d'Hiroshima (  :Crying or Very sad:  ) et Nagasaki (  :Crying or Very sad:  ) qui sont à l'origine de la mutation du reptile. Pas des essais français dans le pacifique ...

Les méchants "atomiseurs" sont ainsi transformés en gentil défenseurs de l'humanité (et après on s'étonne de l'actualité).

Ou comment arranger le passé selon ses intérêts !!!  Certains nient l'existence des camps de concentration  :Evil or Very Mad:  et d'autre leurs propres actions   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Bon j'arrête là car ce n'est pas l'endroit pour ça (en plus j'ai du prendre 20 de tension en écrivant ce post).

Désolé pour l'agressivité et le off-topic (ce n'est pas un troll mais juste un trop plein de bile).

----------

## DuF

oué de toute façon la manipulation des médias américains on connait un peu, en France amha ça n'a pas atteint encore ce niveau mais bon il faut faire attention, car on y tend un peu plus chaque jour....

----------

## px

Simple, pour avoir une vraie information, il faut la verifier soit meme par internet, surtout ne pas prendre toutes les infos de la tv ou des journaux au sérieu. Y'a une de ces bandes de corrompu partout et des qu'on fouille un peu on trouve des avis contradictoires de tous les cotés. Enfin on va eviter de parler des systemes de propagande ni de la guerre en iraq, je suis tombé sur un topic dans le off the wall du forum gentoo a ce sujet, le seul truc que je peux dire c'est qu'il y a un peu d'alienation mentale chez certain.

Je sais qu'il y a plein de remake au states, mais la ca en fait quand meme plusieurs a l'affiche en meme temps, SOLARIS, the RING, si ca se trouve j'en oubli d'autre.

----------

## edomaur

Solaris j'ai lu le bouquin et j'ai vu la version de Tarkowski. J'aime bien, mais je ne dirais pas que c'est une intrigue limpide...

----------

## groutchopok

le VRAI solaris ça reste encore est toujours le bouquin lui-même.

serieux j'ai vu auucns des films et j'ai pas envie de les voirs. je sais d'avance que je vais etre déçu (j'ai lu des critiques sur ces 2 films...)

Vive Stanislas Lem!  lisez le!

----------

## px

pour le moment faut encore que je termine le cryptonomicon, et juste apres je me tappe le prophete blanc... peut-etre apres, si j'ai un peu oublié l'impression que m'a laissé le film  :Wink: 

----------

